# Preissenkungen bei allen PCGH-PCs - Jetzt bis zu 80 Euro sparen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Preissenkungen bei allen PCGH-PCs - Jetzt bis zu 80 Euro sparen [Anzeige]*

					Die PCGH-PCs werden von den Redakteuren der PC Games Hardware konfiguriert und Alternate baut diese zu 100 Prozent nach unseren Vorgaben. Alle PCGH-PCs sind nun deutlich günstiger zu haben.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Preissenkungen bei allen PCGH-PCs - Jetzt bis zu 80 Euro sparen [Anzeige]*


----------

